# Long bodied girls



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Check out these 2 girls with super long bodies. These 2 have been fighting every morning for 3 years and are still not sure who the boss is. The traditional red head is Broomhilda and the all white Boer x Savanna is Helga. They ain't much to look at but they sure make some beautiful kids, I will attach a few pics of their kids.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice looking goats


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That red kid is really cute! And you're right, those two does are very long indeed.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

His name is Hans, he was a bottle baby. He is now a pack goat used on overnight trips at stone mountain Georgia. His mom is the solid white girl and dad is the huge Saanen. We have sold 4 bucklings that have been trained to be pack goats. It is really the perfect combo, meat and muscle crossed with huge bone structure of Saanen and great personality and laid back attitude that is legendary among dairy breeds.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's cool! ^


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice girls. I have a couple of alpine girls that are having the same issues....lol.... they were born and raised together and still fight over who is going to be the herd queen.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Those long bodied girls carry babies so well. I love them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They do have good length.

Nice goaties


----------

